# Gentoo User Treffen Wien

## citizen428

Ist zwar etwas kurzfristig, aber im T-Shirt Thread sprechen wir schon etwas länger drüber.

Die Wiener Gentoo Community (alle anderen die kommen wollen sind natürlich herzlich eingeladen) will sich treffen um über Gentoo, GNU/Linux generell und sonstige interessante Dinge zu unterhalten.

Ort und Zeit:

Donnerstag, 25.7.2002

18:00, vor dem 7 Stern Bräu

Bitte hier Interesse bekunden, wäre nett zu wissen wieviele Leute ca. kommen.

citizen428

----------

## SNo0py

Ich bin zu 2.  :Smile: 

----------

## citizen428

Tja, SNoOpy, scheinbar mag uns niemand...  :Sad: 

Dabei ist das normalerweise erst der Fall nachdem die Leute mich kennengelernt haben.  :Evil or Very Mad:   Was hast du ihnen erzählt?  :Wink: 

Gibt's ja nicht daß sich da keiner meldet, ursprünglich waren doch mehr Leute von der Idee angetan.

----------

## SNo0py

Das wollt ich gestern schon schreiben, aber da hab ichs mir verkniffen (nachdem ich im WCM-Forum mal darauf hingewiesen wurde  :Wink: )

==> Ich treff mich auch "nur" mit dir (wenns denn sein muss   :Twisted Evil: ), meine Freundin kommt auch mit, dann simma eh schon zu dritt! Auch wenn sie sicher net über Computer und Gentoo redet   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## citizen428

 *SNo0py wrote:*   

> ==> Ich treff mich auch "nur" mit dir (wenns denn sein muss  ), meine Freundin kommt auch mit, dann simma eh schon zu dritt! Auch wenn sie sicher net über Computer und Gentoo redet  

 

Gut, passt. Für deine Freundin ists wahrscheinlich eh besser wenn nicht zuviele Geeks da sind, und damit in weiterer folge wohl auch für dich, denn gelangweilte Frauen können sehr anstrengend werden  :Wink: 

----------

## SNo0py

 *citizen428 wrote:*   

> Gut, passt. Für deine Freundin ists wahrscheinlich eh besser wenn nicht zuviele Geeks da sind, und damit in weiterer folge wohl auch für dich, denn gelangweilte Frauen können sehr anstrengend werden 

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Mit mir könnt Ihr auch rechnen!

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

BTW: Erkennungszeichen?

Wie wärs mit einem T-Shirt, wo draufsteht:

emerge -u world  :Laughing:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## SNo0py

 *Jazz_Rabbit wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie wärs mit einem T-Shirt, wo draufsteht:
> 
> 

 

Den T-Shirt-Thread hatten wir schon  :Smile: 

Auf www.mbaierl.com/about/ findest ein Bild von mir und wennmir faad ist, mach ich ein Gentoo-Tischkärtchen  :Smile: 

----------

## citizen428

 *SNo0py wrote:*   

> Auf www.mbaierl.com/about/ findest ein Bild von mir und wennmir faad ist, mach ich ein Gentoo-Tischkärtchen 

 

Bitte darum!  :Wink: 

So, das ist ein schlechtes Photo von /me:

http://www.cargal.org/images/gallery/citizen428/aai

Der blöde Aufkleber ist ein Namensschild von einem anderen Forentreffen...

Jazz_Rabbit hat ja jetzt den Vorteil daß er weiß wie wir aussehen, d.h. er kann sich an einen Nachbartisch setzen und lauschen und wenn es ihm zu blöd ist wieder gehen  :Wink: 

Aber am Besten wird sein wenn wir uns einfach um 18 Uhr davor treffen.

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Gut, dann pick i ma einfach die zwei Bilder aufs T-Shirt! *G*G*

Na, Scherz beiseite....

BTW: Falls wer noch mitkommen will und die Addresse nicht kennt:

A-1070 Wien, Siebensterngasse 19

Buslinie 48A Richtung Dr-Karl-Renner-Ring bis Station Sankt-Ulrichs-Platz,

die Sigmundsgasse runter und dann ist man schon mal in der 

Siebensterngasse. Das Ganze ist ganz in der Nähe vom Museumsquartier. 

(Bild rausgelöscht)

----------

## SNo0py

Hmmm.... ich glaub, das Image passt nicht (mehr)   :Shocked: 

----------

## citizen428

 *SNo0py wrote:*   

> Hmmm.... ich glaub, das Image passt nicht (mehr)  

 

Stimmt, es passt sogar überhaupt nicht mehr.

Also Leute, nicht irritieren lassen, das 7 Stern ist im 7. Bezirk. FOlgt einfach der Textbeschreibung von Jazz_Rabbit und ignoriert das aktuelle Bild!

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Oooops, ich dachte, die haben statische Bilder, anscheinend wechseln

die immer.. ich lösch mal das Bild raus...

----------

## citizen428

BTW: ich würd sagen wir treffen uns um 18 Uhr davor (mit nem kleinen Toleranzrahmen), denn das 7 Stern ist relativ groß, vor allem wenn man Leute sucht die man nicht wirklich kennt  :Wink: 

----------

## SNo0py

Ok, dann davor... ich bin leider nicht zu einem Schild gekommen (die Firmenfeier hat zu lange gedauert...)

Andre Frage: wie komm ich zur Buslinie 48A? Im U-Bahn-Netz kenn ich mich aus... aber dann ist's schon vorbei  :Wink: 

----------

## Black666

Mhmm, das hat man davon, wenn man nich regelmäßig im Gentoo Forum vorbeischaut....

Wäre auch gerne gekommen, habe aber leider keine Zeit. Die Woche war bei mir ziemlich heavy.

Ich hoffe jedoch, daß so ein Treffen mal wieder wiederholt wird...wir könnten ja auch mal ins Kino gehen und danach noch irgendwohin trinken - habe ich mal bei einem Clantreffen gemacht (da haben wir uns zu 15t oder so X-Men angesehen   :Razz:   )

Btw: Hat wer eine DigiCam, die er mitnehmen kann, um ein paar Fotos zu schießen? Würde mich interessieren - Wenn ich kommen könnte, würde ich ja meine eigene mitnehmen   :Wink: 

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch viel Spaß und ich werde ab jetzt öfters hier vorbeischauen, sonst verpasse ich noch das beste.

----------

## SNo0py

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARG....   :Embarassed:  *trottelbin*

Ratet mal, was bei mir in Wr. Neustadt am Kasten liegt...

----------

## citizen428

 *Black666 wrote:*   

> Btw: Hat wer eine DigiCam, die er mitnehmen kann, um ein paar Fotos zu schießen? Würde mich interessieren - Wenn ich kommen könnte, würde ich ja meine eigene mitnehmen  
> 
> 

 

Gute Idee (tm)!

Werde nach der Arbeit nochmal kurz heimdüsen und meine holen!

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Kamera werd ich leider nicht dabeihaben.. aber kann dann jemand die

Foto´s raufladen?

Übrigens: Gibts schon ein "Gentoo User Group Austria"?

Klingt aber bissl "GUGA" *G* =)

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Mist, es regnet.. hoffentlich hört der bis 18:00 h auf.

BTW: Wegen dem 48A...

Sorry, kann leider nicht lang posten (ziemlich viel zutun),

aber surf mal auf www.wienerlinien.at und dann den

"Fahrplanauskunft"-link anklicken und dort die

"Siebensterngasse 19" hinterfragen, natürlich mit einem

Startziel, dann bekommst Du sämtliche Wegbeschreibungen.

48A war nur ein genereller Vorschlag. Aber das ist ganz

in der Nähe des Museumsquartiers. Als praktisch U2. Soweit

ich mich erinnern kann ist die Siebensterngasse HINTER

dem Museumsquartier-Eingang, also NICHT auf der Seite

der Parkplatzeinfahrt und auch NICHT auf der Seite der

Mariahilferstrasse...

Also bis dann! *michschonfreu*

----------

## citizen428

 *Jazz_Rabbit wrote:*   

> 1. Kamera werd ich leider nicht dabeihaben.. aber kann dann jemand die
> 
> Foto´s raufladen?
> 
> 2. Übrigens: Gibts schon ein "Gentoo User Group Austria"?
> ...

 

ad 1. Ja, kann ich machen!

ad 2. Nein, darüber kann man aber heute sprechen, aber ich bin kein besonderer Fan distributionsspezifischer Gruppen, das wirkt so elitär IMHO...

----------

## SNo0py

 *Jazz_Rabbit wrote:*   

> Klingt aber bissl "GUGA" *G* =)

 

GUGA GAGA GEGE GOGO... das wird ein Song, schon gesehen   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## ElCondor

Für alle, die sich schwer tun: das Siebensternbräu ist genau hier   :Smile: 

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## Black666

Da ich ja heute nicht mitkommen kann, trinkt jeder von euch ein WodkaLemmon für mich mit.

Bin nämlich kein Biertrinker, aber Alkohol muß es schon sein   :Twisted Evil:   :Razz: 

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Falls das einer der Anwesenden, die heute zum Treffen erscheinen, lesen:

Ich bin der mit den langen Haaren, dem schwarzen Rucksack und kurze,

etwas gräuliche Hose und mit dem schwarzen Debian-Shirt *sorry*.. naja 

und Schlapfen.. 

Aber wenn Ihr die rote Schnecke aufm Shirt sieht, dann wisst Ihr sowieso

bescheid!  :Smile: 

bye, bye!

----------

## SNo0py

 *Black666 wrote:*   

> Da ich ja heute nicht mitkommen kann, trinkt jeder von euch ein WodkaLemmon für mich mit.
> 
> Bin nämlich kein Biertrinker, aber Alkohol muß es schon sein   

 

Werd ma schauen, was sich machen lässt...  :Smile: 

Aber jetzt wird noch ne halbe Stunde gearbeitet... dann ist erst FEIERabend  :Smile: 

----------

## tuxus_

Hallo!

Wie war den das Treffen und wie viele sind aufgekreuzt? Hab mit citizen gesprochen,  dass ich auch evtl. vorbeischau. War aber etwas zu spontan das Ganze! Naja, es gibt ja hoffentlich ein nächstes Mal!

@SNoOpy: unsere Avatare sind schon online!

Gruß an alle!

TuXuS

----------

## Black666

jup, wie wars??

Erzählt mal!! Gibts schon Fotos?? *neugierig bin*

Hoffentlich gibts ein nächstes Mal...

----------

## SNo0py

Morgen an alle!

Treffpunkt war gestern um 18:00 vorm 7stern-Bräu, einem sehr empfehlenswerten Lokal. Anwesend waren Jazz_Rabbit, citizen428, meine Wenigkeit + Anhang.

Weiterer Verlauf des Abends: Hanfbier (sehr süffig!), technische Diskussionen, nicht-technische Diskussionen (wg. Freundin  :Smile: ), Privatdiskussionen, Hanfbier, und wieder von vorne... um 21:00 war dann dass Bier aus und Ende (oder so).

Als kurze Zusammenfassung kann nur gesagt, werden, dass es in Summe ein sehr netter, informativer und interessanter Abend war und ich/wir vorhaben, diesen zu wiederholen - hoffentlich in grö0erem Rahmen!

PS: Jazz_Rabbit hat ein Debian-Shirt angehabt   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## citizen428

 *Black666 wrote:*   

> jup, wie wars?? Erzählt mal!! Gibts schon Fotos?? *neugierig bin* Hoffentlich gibts ein nächstes Mal...

 

Also:

Treffen war meiner Meinung nach sehr nett! Es waren Jazz_Rabbit, SNoOpy + Freundin und ich, dazu Hanfbier, gutes Essen, technische und nichttechnische Diskussionen, Versuche eine Beziehungskrise heraufzubeschwören ( :Wink: ) etc.

Fotos gibts diesmal keine, alle Beweise mussten an die zuständigen Behörden übergeben werden. Wer also wissen will wie so ein Wiener Gentoo User treffen aussieht muß wohl nächstes Mal selber kommen!  :Smile: 

Denn wenn es nach mir geht (und ich denke die Anderen wären sicher auch wieder dabei wenn sie Zeit haben) wird das Ganze sicher wiederholt und beim nächsten Mal auch etwas früher angekündigt. Terminvorschläge herzlich willkommen!

[edit:]

Wir haben scheinbar aneinander vorbeigepostet.

----------

## SNo0py

 *citizen428 wrote:*   

> 1.) ... Versuche eine Beziehungskrise heraufzubeschwören ...
> 
> 2.) Denn wenn es nach mir geht (und ich denke die Anderen wären sicher auch wieder dabei wenn sie Zeit haben) wird das Ganze sicher wiederholt und beim nächsten Mal auch etwas früher angekündigt. Terminvorschläge herzlich willkommen!
> 
> 3.) Wir haben scheinbar aneinander vorbeigepostet.

 

1.) ist euch nicht gelungen...   :Wink: 

2.) Immer -> nur net am Wochenende (=Freitag bis Sonntag)...

3.) sieht so aus...

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Hallo Leute!

Also ich kann mich nur anschliessen, hab viel gelacht, und Snoopy & Freundin und Citizen sind sehr sympathisch..

Ich sag nur "blaues Licht" oder "davon kannst Du besser Schei... tralalala"   :Laughing: 

TERMINVORSCHLAG:

Wie wärs mit dem Montag, 26. August? Wieder 7Stern Bräu? Oder

das Schweizerhaus? Oder Fanzincani Eislokal bei U6 Alser Strasse?   :Smile: 

----------

## Black666

 *Jazz_Rabbit wrote:*   

> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Oder Fanzincani Eislokal bei U6 Alser Strasse?  

 

LoL da kann ich ja direkt von der Arbeit rüberhupfen ..

----------

## citizen428

 *Jazz_Rabbit wrote:*   

> Wie wärs mit dem Montag, 26. August? Wieder 7Stern Bräu? Oder das Schweizerhaus? Oder Fanzincani Eislokal bei U6 Alser Strasse?  

 

Terminvorschlag klingt für mich soweit ok, auch wenn Montag immer ein bedenklicher Tag ist für Aktivitäten jeder Art  :Wink: 

Lokalität ist mir relativ egal, allerdings wäre mir etwas wo man auch "richtig" essen kann lieber, denn nach der Arbeit seinen Hunger in einem Eissalon zu stillen ist nicht ganz das Wahre IMHO.

----------

## ElCondor

 *Jazz_Rabbit wrote:*   

> TERMINVORSCHLAG:
> 
> Wie wärs mit dem Montag, 26. August? 

 

Ist mal notiert, da bin ich wieder im Lande  :Smile: 

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Also 26. August klingt für Euch gut.. ok, jetzt müssen Wir nur noch

einig sein, welche Lokalität. Ich würd vorschlagen, jede/r schreibt

hier eine rein, die Ihm/Ihr zusagt.

Ich bin zum Beispiel für den "Weberknecht" bei U6/Josefstädter-

strasse, da kann man gut essen.  :Smile: 

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Na?? Keiner einen Vorschlag oder besteht kein Interesse oder keine Zeit?  :Smile: 

----------

## citizen428

 *Jazz_Rabbit wrote:*   

> Na?? Keiner einen Vorschlag oder besteht kein Interesse oder keine Zeit? 

 

Laß den Leuten ein wenig Zeit, der anvisierte Termin ist ja erst in 3+ Wochen. 

Termin passt mir, Lokal sucht diesmal ihr aus, ich war beim letzten Mal dran.  :Wink: 

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Hmmm.. ok, also mein Vorschlag ist der Weberknecht.

Adresse kommt dann, wenn sich die Mehrheit dafür

entscheidet..   :Smile: 

----------

## SNo0py

Mir hats im 7stern-Bräu sehr gut gefallen... ausserdem will ich das Chili-Bier ausprobieren...

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Ja, von mir aus können Wir nochmal hinfahren. Aber jetzt sollten doch mehr Leute kommen  :Smile: 

Würd mich brennend interessieren, wie die Aussehen.   :Laughing: 

----------

## zbled

es sollten mehr werden? wenn es einen fixen termin gibt, kann ich euch sagen, ob ich kommen werde :). warum muß es das siebensternbräu sein? der spittelberg ist groß. das plutzerbräu oder amerlingbeisl sind z.b auch recht nett. falls ihr hunger haben solltet, liegt immer noch das centimeter auf dem weg (am spittelberg) ;)

----------

## citizen428

 *zbled wrote:*   

> 1. wenn es einen fixen termin gibt, kann ich euch sagen, ob ich kommen werde . 
> 
> 2. warum muß es das siebensternbräu sein? der spittelberg ist groß. das plutzerbräu oder amerlingbeisl sind z.b auch recht nett.

 

ad 1. Anvisiert ist der 26.8.

ad 2. Muß es auch nicht, aber in Ermangelung besserer Vorschläge dachten wir uns daß wir uns im selben Lokal wie letztes Mal treffen.

Aber jetzt wo du es gesagt hast: my vote goes to... *tara* Amerlingbeisl, das ist nämlich auch sehr nett und hat einen sehr gemütlichen Hof was bei schönem Wetter nicht zwangsweise verkehrt ist.

----------

## zbled

okay, der 26.08. steht im kalender ;)

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Cool! Also dann ist der 26.08.2002 bei mir fix eingetragen.   :Very Happy: 

Also mir ist das Amerlingbeisl auch recht.. Möcht gern mal neue

Lokal sehen.. hauptsache nicht dieses kommunistisches Lokal bei

der Bim-Station!   :Laughing:   Nein, Scherz... Kommt doch bitte zahlreich,

möcht Euch mal alle kennenlernen!   :Smile: 

bye bye!

----------

## SNo0py

Servus!

Wer kommt denn alles am 26.8.? Ich muss leider sagen, dass ichs nicht fix weis -> Arbeit, Arbeit, Arbeit  :Sad: 

cu (eventuell)

----------

## Kaeptn

Hi.

Ich bin zwar in der Gentoo Szene erst neu, würd aber trotzdem gern kommen? Darf ich? *gg*

Würd mich jedenfalls freun, Leute kennenzulernen, die mir a bissl was erzähln können und Erfahrungen auszutauschen.

Danke,

MfG

Fritz

----------

## citizen428

 *Kaeptn wrote:*   

> Ich bin zwar in der Gentoo Szene erst neu, würd aber trotzdem gern kommen? Darf ich? *gg*
> 
> 

 

Natürlich!  :Smile: 

Wird ohnehin Zeit dieses Topic wiederzubeleben, sonst schafft es keiner bis Montag.

----------

## Kaeptn

Supi. Werd vielleicht einen Freund von mir mitnehmen, der Gentoo ebenfalls demnächst ausprobieren möchte!

Wenn jetzt jemand noch genau sagt, wann genau und wo genau das Treffen stattfindet, steht der Unterhaltung ja nichts mehr im Wege!

Nochwas: ich hab den langen Thread vom ersten Treffen nur überflogen. Hab dort irgendetwas von "Erkennungszeichen" (Schilder, etc.) gelesen. Habt ihr solche Erkennungszeichen, ich mein, dass man den Gesichtern Nicknames aus dem Forum zuordnen kann? bzw. was haltet ihr von der Idee, dass wir in diesem Thread gleich Fotos von jedem reinstellen, damit man im Vorhinein schon weiß, wer wer ist... Gut, ihr wisst es ja bereits, habt euch ja schon mal getroffen, aber für die "Neuen" ist das nicht so einfach zu überblicken denk ich mir mal...

Sagt mir, was ihr von der Idee haltet, dann können wir gleich anfangen Fotos bzw. Links zu Fotos zu posten!

Bye und danke!

MfG

Fritz

----------

## citizen428

 *Kaeptn wrote:*   

> Sagt mir, was ihr von der Idee haltet
> 
> 

 

Sie ist gut, und darum hatten wir sie auch schon  :Wink: 

Auf der ersten Seite haben SNoOpy und ich Links zu Bildern von uns gepostet.

----------

## zbled

das bin ich, der mit dem handtuch um den kopf und der zigarette in der hand

http://members.chello.at/marscha/bilder/martin.jpg

hoffentlich erkennt man genug ;)

ich hoffe nur, daß mir bis montag nichts mehr dazwischenkommt

----------

## Kaeptn

 *Quote:*   

> Sie ist gut, und darum hatten wir sie auch schon 

 

Hopsi.

Naja, ich hab ja geschrieben, dass ich das ganze nur überflogen hab.

Würd gern ein Foto von mir raufstellen, aber:

Kennt sich jemand mit einer Canon Digital IXUS aus und kann mir sagen, wie ich damit ein Bild automatisch aufnehme? Ich hab nämlich so ein Trum vor mir liegen kenn mich aber nicht aus. Ich bräuchte die Info, wo der "OK" bzw. "Enter" Button ist. Ich find zwar den Menüpunkt "Automatikmodus" kann aber nicht "in diesen Menüpunkt hineingehen". Bis ich das nicht schaff, schauts schlecht aus mit einem Foto noch heute Nachmittag. Sonst erst wieder am Abend, wenn ich daheim bin.

Also bis dann

MfG

Fritz

----------

## SNo0py

Ein Photo von mir ist unter http://www.mbaierl.com/about/ zu finden

Treffpunkt:

Montag, 26.8.2002 um 18:30 Uhr vorm 7stern-Bräu.

Ok?

----------

## Kaeptn

 *Quote:*   

> Montag, 26.8.2002 um 18:30 Uhr vorm 7stern-Bräu

 

Gehts nicht ein schon etwas früher (17:30 bzw. 18:00)? Da ich nicht aus Wien bin und auf Öffentliche angewiesen bin, muss ich relativ früh zum Zug.

Wenns nicht anders geht, is es eh wurscht.

MfG

Fritz

[edit]

PS. Außerdem hört man als anständiger Ferialpraktikant schon um halb 5 zum Arbeiten auf (*ggg*), und dann 2 Stunden warten is schon lang...

[/edit]

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Von mir aus gehts klar.  :Smile: 

----------

## citizen428

 *Kaeptn wrote:*   

> Gehts nicht ein schon etwas früher (17:30 bzw. 18:00)? 

 

Ich kann auf jeden Fall früher kommen damit du nicht solange warten musst!  :Smile: 

----------

## Kaeptn

 *Quote:*   

> Ich kann auf jeden Fall früher kommen damit du nicht solange warten musst!

 

Mah, is jo ur liab!  :Smile: 

Wann gings denn da genau bei dir? Gehts schon um halb 6? Wär a Wahnsinn!

Bis später, werdn uns heut sicher noch im Forum sehn! *gg*

Bye

Fritz

----------

## SNo0py

Ok, dann machen wir 17:30 draus... muss ich die Stunden halt einarbeiten - als anständiger Ferialpraktikant kommt man erst um 9   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Kaeptn

 *Quote:*   

> als anständiger Ferialpraktikant kommt man erst um 9 

 

Als wirklich anständiger Ferialpraktikant lässt man sich vom Chef täglich in der Früh zu Hause abholen und mit dem Auto in die Arbeit bringen.

So schauts aus.

Das nenn ich doch Service!

Und nein, es ist kein Familienbetrieb und der Chef ist nicht mit mir verwandt. *gg*

MfG

Fritz

PS. Danke, dass ihr alle Rücksicht nehmt!

----------

## citizen428

 *Kaeptn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wann gings denn da genau bei dir? Gehts schon um halb 6? Wär a Wahnsinn!
> 
> 

 

Ja, ist kein problem, als anständiger Zivi kommt man um 9 und geht um 16 Uhr  :Wink: 

----------

## Kaeptn

Übrigens, ich habs doch geschafft, ein Bild von mir aufzutreiben.

Ihr findet es unter:

http://router.athome.dimmel.at/maturareisefoto.jpg

Ich bin der ganz rechts.

Wie der Name schon sagt, das Foto entstand auf der Maturareise zu _etwas_ späterer (od. früherer?) Stunde.

MfG

Fritz

PS. Der Server ist _etwas_ langsam, ist mein Server der daheim steht und leider nur 8KB Upstream hat (Dank an TA's tolles ADSL-Paket - Zappadings *g*)

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Na liab ihr vier  *g*  :Laughing: 

Was trinkst Du da? Bier?

BTW: Ich freu mich auf Dein Kommen.. ()(/§$"§" Deutsch, alles ist doppeldeutig)

----------

## Kaeptn

*malschnellnachschauwasichdaamfotoinderhandhalt*

Na, das is ka Bier.

Das war a Cappy Wodka. Das hamma auf der Maturareise gsoffn wie die Stier *gg*

EInmal hab ich mit zwei Freunden innerhalb einer dreiviertel Stunde 1 Liter 40% Wodka mit 2 Liter Cappy eliminiert.

Des geht... *gg* [wobei man sagen muss, dass das am Nachmittag war, sprich, wir hatten schon einen Spiegel und ham nachher auch net aufghört *gg*, das war also dann nur a Nebenbei-Gschicht...]

Gott war das geil! Gran Canaria - ich komm wieder!!! [wieder so doppelbödig *g*]

 *Quote:*   

> Na liab ihr vier *g*

 

wissma! danke!   :Very Happy: 

Bye

Fritz

----------

## RoeR

also soweit ich mitbekommen hab isses nun montag der 26.8 um 18:30 vorm 7Stern...

Hab das Forum erst jetzt gefunden und werde mich wenns meine zeit erlaubt anschliessen .. weiss wer ob elco da schon aus Australien daheim is ??

----------

## citizen428

 *RoeR wrote:*   

> 1. also soweit ich mitbekommen hab isses nun montag der 26.8 um 18:30 vorm 7Stern...
> 
> 2. weiss wer ob elco da schon aus Australien daheim is ??

 

ad 1. 17:30

ad 2. Sollte schon. Zumindest hat er das mal gemeint.

----------

## zbled

wann und wo fängt denn jetzt der spaß an? amerlinger beisl? 7stern? plutzerbräu? centimeter? sub-zero ;)?und wann? 17:30? 18:30?

----------

## SNo0py

Nachdem meine Herz-Allerliebste am Montag mit einer Freundin auf Sauftour geht, bin ich auch fix dabei   :Mr. Green: 

Ob sich halb 6 ausgeht, weiß ich noch nicht, aber ich bin dabei!!

cu!

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Also ich bin dann um 17:30 im Siebensternbräu.. Ich hoffe, ich

seh Euch in diesem getummel da drinnen   :Shocked: 

Wir brauchen noch unbedingt Erkennungszeichen... bei mir wars

letztes mal leicht --> Debian Shirt.

Wie wärs mit was einheitlichem?

----------

## zbled

soweit ich weiß, sind noch ferien. in den ferien ist am spittelberg nicht wirklich viel los, außer im 7sternbräu :) wollma ned woanders hingehen, wo weniger los ist?

----------

## citizen428

 *zbled wrote:*   

> wollma ned woanders hingehen, wo weniger los ist?

 

Mir ist es prinzipiell egal, allerdings ist schon Freitag und Siebensternbräu quasi ausgemacht. Wär halt blöd wenn irgendwer übers WE nicht mehr zum Lesen kommt und dann vorm falschen Lokal steht.

----------

## zbled

okay, paßt... i hob kurze hoa, und werd ma a dunkelblau jeans und a hellblaues t-shirt onziang, wo a klans mandl a maus massakriert (hintn am buckl)... vielleicht soidadn ma numman tauschn, fois ma uns ned findn?

----------

## Kaeptn

*gg*

Ich werd euch am Montag noch schreiben was ich anhab.

Ich zieh mein Gwand nämlich übers WoE aus, drum kann ich jetzt noch net sagen, was ich am Montag anhaben werd...  :Smile: 

Schönes WoE an alle!

MfG

Fritz

----------

## ElCondor

Back from Australia!  :Smile: 

Okay, is das mit 26.8. fix? 

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## Kaeptn

Yes it is.

26.08.2002, ab 17:30, 7Stern.

Bye

Fritz

----------

## citizen428

Hallo allerseits!

Wollte nur anmerken daß ich unter Umständen heute doch nicht kommen kann. Ist zwar noch nicht ganz sicher, aber ihr solltet eure Ersparnisse nicht auf mein Kommen verwetten...  :Sad: 

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Das wär aber schade, wenn Citizen428 nicht kommen könnte   :Sad: 

Wo soll ich denn die derben Witze lernen?

BTW: Ich komm zwar, kann aber bloß so 1-2 Stunden bleiben, weil

ich noch ne HP unbedingt raufladen muss..

----------

## zbled

für mich gilt das gleiche, ich muß überraschenderweise leider eine freundin im krankenhaus besuchen :(

----------

## Kaeptn

Hi!

Wär echt schade, wenn heut nicht alle kommen könnten! Hoff dennoch, dass so viel wie möglich Leute um 17:30 da sein werden!

Bis später!

Fritz

----------

## SNo0py

Ich bin fix dabei, nur 17:30 wird sich nicht ausgehen, ich werde nachkommen! cu!

----------

## ElCondor

nachdem sich wohl wieder die frage des erkennens stellt: mich gibts unter http://wennja.warum.net/elcondor/ anzuschaun, RoeR kenn ich persönlich, falls sich also der haufen auf einem andern tisch versammelt holts uns ab  :Wink: 

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## Kaeptn

... und nachdem ich keinen von euch kenn (noch zumindest), nochmal mein Foto:

http://router.athome.dimmel.at/maturareisefoto.jpg (der ganz rechts).

Falls mich wer erkennt, dann sagts mirs. 

Werd um 17:30 _vor_ dem 7stern warten.

Wer schaffts also auch um diese Zeit?

Bitte nochmal posten.

MfG

Fritz

----------

## Kaeptn

Hi.

Wie's scheint, sitzen Snoopy und ElCondor noch immer im 7stern. Burschen: trinkts net zvü!

War echt genial heute, leider warn wir nur drei Leute...

Das nächste Mal sollten wir wenigstens _einen_ Tisch befüllen (aber da dürfen ja auch die Freundinnen mit *gg*)

Wollt eigentlich noch den Anderen hier an Gusta machen das nächste Mal mitzukommen!

Also zbled, Jazz_Rabbit und citizen428 solltenbeim nächsten Mal mindestens dabei sein! Ich hoff das wird was (und beim Bundesheer lassens mich aus...  :Sad:  )

Also:

schönen Abend noch an alle!

MfG

Fritz

----------

## simon

Naja, vielleicht lass ich mich ja auch einmal dazu hinreissen. Aber heute stand kde am plan ;o) Dauert noch immer, aber es wird schon.

Wenn es wirklich so gesellig ist, passt es mir das ganz gut ins Konzept.

Man sollte einem eine Gentoo User Counter aufstellen, waere interessant was dabei so rauskommt.

lg,

Simon

----------

## SNo0py

Ich kann mich dem Käptn nur anschließen, es war wieder eine kleine aber sehr feine Runde und ein sehr unterhaltsamer Abend! So lange war es dann auch nicht - um halb 10 war dann Schluss...

lg

Mike

PS: Das Hanfbier schmeckt noch immer  :Wink: 

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Hallo Leute!

Ich möcht mich wegen gestern entschuldigen, aber hatte bis über beide

Ohren voll zutun, weil gestern ganzes Cisco Equipment nach Kärnten

verlagert werden musste wegen einer Veranstaltung und das raufladen

einer HP. Jedenfalls würds mich freuen, wenn Wir gleich hier nocheinmal

einen Termin ausmachen würden fürs nächste

Wiener Gentoo GNU/Linux Treffen.

Was haltets Ihr davon? Diesmal aber ein anderes Lokal, büdde!  :Smile: 

----------

## citizen428

 *Jazz_Rabbit wrote:*   

> Was haltets Ihr davon? Diesmal aber ein anderes Lokal, büdde! 

 

Ich halt viel davon, immerhin bin ich ja ab Ende September ein Jahr lang nicht in Österreich. 

Und gestern ist sich leider nicht ausgegangen weil mein Vermieter heute morgen gekommen ist, um sich die Wohnung wegen der Kaution anzusehen. Das war ne ganz schöne Mission die halbwegs herzeigbar zu machen...  :Wink: 

Lokal ist mir eigentlich ganz egal.

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Hallo Leutz!

Wie wärs mit 14. September? Das ist ein Samstag.. um 18:00 h?

Oder ist da jeder fort?  :Smile: ) Wir könnens auch am Vormittag machen..

So 11:00 h...

Lokal wird noch besprochen!

----------

## citizen428

 *Jazz_Rabbit wrote:*   

> Hallo Leutz!
> 
> Wie wärs mit 14. September? Das ist ein Samstag.. um 18:00 h?
> 
> Oder ist da jeder fort? ) Wir könnens auch am Vormittag machen..
> ...

 

Also vormittag muß nicht zwangsweise sein wenn ich mich schon mal auschlafen kann...

Aber wie wäre es z.B. mit 16 Uhr statt 18 Uhr? Dann hat man Zeit, und die die wollen (z.B. /me) können sich dann immer noch ins Nachtleben stürzen.

----------

## SNo0py

Treffen: supa Idee, bin dabei!

Samstag: schade, bin nicht dabei   :Crying or Very sad: 

Unter der Woche wär mir lieber: Mo, Di, Do?

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Vielleicht ist es hilfreich, wenn alle mal posten können, wann Sie Zeit haben können, am WE oder unter der Woche.. hm?

----------

## citizen428

 *Jazz_Rabbit wrote:*   

> Vielleicht ist es hilfreich, wenn alle mal posten können, wann Sie Zeit haben können, am WE oder unter der Woche.. hm?

 

Prinzipiell ist mir unter der Woche so ab ca. 17:30 am liebsten.

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Ok, von Dir weiß ichs jetzt schon, Citizen  :Smile: 

Und was ist mit den anderen? Ich bin da flexibel unter der Woche..

alles ab 16:00 h und für die Entscheidung eines Wochenendes pass

ich mich an Euch an..

----------

## Kaeptn

Na serwas, da gehts dahin, wird gleich das nächste Treffen ausgmacht. Passt!

Also bei mir isses relativ blunzn (WoE od WoT), weil ich ja ab nächsten Montag beim Heer bin (YIPPIEEHH!!  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  )

Kann also net im voraus sagen, ob ich am WoE daheim bin oder ich mal unter der Woche heimkomm (ich weiß, verwegener Wunsch).

Machts halt amal an Termin und a Location aus, ob ich dann kommen kann, entscheidet sich (leider) kurzfristig.

Also ich hoff wir sehn uns bald alle!

MfG

Fritz

----------

## zbled

mir wäre es auch unter der woche ab ~ 17:30 am liebsten. früher ist blöd, weil ich arbeiten muß, am wochenende ist blöd, da ich sehr oft nach salzburg fahre. es wäre ausserdem fein, wenn das treffen in den nächsten 3 monaten stattfinden würde, da ich wieder nach hause (salzburg) ziehen werde :)

----------

## Kaeptn

Hey Leute.

Habt ihr schon gesehen: dieses Topic ist bereits auf Platz 10 (!!!) der "most-active topics".

Net schlecht.

Dafür, dass beim letzten Treffen nur 3 Leute warn, wird hier ganz schön Traffic erzeugt *gg*

Bye

Fritz

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Hab gar ned gemerkt, das Wir so herumspammen  *G*

Najo, aber wie gesagt, meldets Euch, Leute, damit Wir einen Termin festlegen können..

Wer hat wann Zeit? (Unter d. Woche |  Wochenende)

----------

## RoeR

äääh - ich kann nur sagen ich habs versucht zu kommen .. aber wenn i bis um 7 noch halb unter wasser steck .. sorry .. aber beim nächsten mal bin i dann dabei .. versprochem

----------

## slak

das habe ich wohl verpasst   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## RoeR

sind noch weitere treffen geplant?? wann passiert nun was wer wie wo ??   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## citizen428

 *RoeR wrote:*   

> sind noch weitere treffen geplant?

 

Du musst nur einen Termin und eine Lokalität vorschlagen und schauen was dabei rauskommt  :Smile: 

Ich meld mich gleich mal für alle Treffen bis August 2003 ab, bin jetzt studientechnisch ein Jahr im Ausland.

----------

## RoeR

Na dann nehm ich den thread halt wieder auf und frag mal so in die Wiener Runde ob denn noch wer interessiert ist mal auf ein Bier zu gehen ... ??

 :Wink: 

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Ja, eigentlich schon!  :Smile: 

Was ist mit den anderen?

----------

## citizen428

 *Jazz_Rabbit wrote:*   

> Was ist mit den anderen?

 

Da ich erst Anfang September aus China wiederkomme (wie einige von euch ja wissen) kann ich zwar nicht teilnehmen, wenn ihr aber denn Termin rechtzeitig fixiert werd ich vorschlagen daß die Einladung in den GWN bei Gentoo International kommt, ich bin auf der GWN-Adminliste eingetragen. Das hätte den Vorteil daß eventuell auch User die nicht in den Foren vertreten sind davon etwas mitkriegen.

Wenn sich das nicht ausgeht kann man eventuell einen kurzen Text darüber wie das Treffen war, inklusive Link zu einer Gallery falls jemand sowas macht, in den GWN aufnehmen.

----------

## citizen428

 *citizen428 wrote:*   

> 1. wenn ihr aber denn Termin rechtzeitig fixiert werd ich vorschlagen daß die Einladung in den GWN bei Gentoo International kommt, 
> 
> 2. ich bin auf der GWN-Adminliste eingetragen.

 

ad 1. Done, kommt in die nächste Ausgabe unter "Gentoo International".

ad 2. Das war unglücklich formuliert! Natürlich kann jeder Themen für den GWN vorschlagen die er für interessant erachtet, ich wollte nur sagen daß ich es auf der Adminliste posten kann damit es sicher gelesen wird, ich weiß nämlich nicht ob diese für Subscriber offen ist. Entschuldigt bitte diese schlechte Formulierung, nur her mit euren Vorschlägen!  :Smile: 

----------

## ElCondor

Dochja, eigentlich wärs mal wieder an der zeit. Ich sag mal präventiv zu, und schlag als Termin (damit irgendwas konkretes diskutiert wird) Dienstag, 4. März vor.

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## slartibartfasz

also gegen ein bierchen hätt ich wahrlich nix einzuwenden - dienstag is ein super tag dafür find ich... genauso wie montag und donnerstag, samstag is auch nicht schlecht -  vor allem den freitag und sonntag kann ich empfehlen  :Wink: 

im ernst: vielleicht schau ich vorbei und schlepp den andiw mit...

----------

## SNo0py

 *ElCondor wrote:*   

> Dochja, eigentlich wärs mal wieder an der zeit. Ich sag mal präventiv zu, und schlag als Termin (damit irgendwas konkretes diskutiert wird) Dienstag, 4. März vor.
> 
> * ElCondor pasa *

 

Ist ok!

----------

## RoeR

NA wenn dem so ist .. dann schreib ich mir Di 4.März auch hinter die Ohren .. =)

Jetzt stellt sich halt nur mehr die Frage obs beim Siebenstern bleibt oder nicht =)

----------

## SNo0py

 *RoeR wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jetzt stellt sich halt nur mehr die Frage obs beim Siebenstern bleibt oder nicht =)

 

==> HANFBIER!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## anz

Halloechen, 

wuerde mich freuen, wenn ich mich zu Eurem Treffen dazu gesellen koennte ...

... geht das?

LieGrue,

gAEorg

----------

## plate

Ich will ja nicht drängeln, aber wenn Ihr bis heute abend entscheiden könntet, wo und um wieviel Uhr Ihr Euch am 4.3. treffen wollt, kommt die Ankündigung noch in den nächsten Newsletter. Da der 4. März ein Dienstag ist, käme der übernächste Newsletter erst einen Tag vor Eurem Treffen raus, das müßte sich doch vermeiden lassen...

----------

## ElCondor

Nagut, dann sagen wir der einfachheit halber:

Dienstag, 4.März, 19:00 ct

Siebensternbräu

1070 Wien, Siebensterngasse 19

Anmeldungen bitte hier posten, damit ich einen halbwegs passenden Tisch reservieren kann!

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## SNo0py

Ich bin erst ab ca. halb 9 (20:30) in Wien City, kann also nur nachkommen!

mfg

----------

## Gekko

Hallotschi!

Ich würd mich da gerne anschliessen!

Ich arbeite quasi gleich ums Eck!!

----------

## anz

Ich werde vorbeischauen (etwas spaeter, ca. 19:30).

cU,

gAEorg

----------

## slartibartfasz

ich auch - werd wahrscheinlich den andiw mitnehmen...

----------

## RoeR

naja - was soll ich hetzt sagen .. nachdem ich hier ja nachgefragt habe waers wohl unfair wenn ich net kommen würd ..   

Aber .. Elco reservier für mich ein Platzerl mit .. ich bin dabei .. Muss eh wieder mal raus aus meiner Hütte ..

Wir sehen uns also am 4.3. ... 

bis dann halt ..

RoeR  :Shocked: 

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Also gibt es ein neues Treffen?

Na dann! Am 4.3.? Das ist ja morgen!!!

Was soll das Erkennungszeichen sein?

Gruß,

----------

## schroedinger

Ich bin auch dabei, und nehme noch ein oder zwei Gentoo-Freunde mit.

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Vielleicht hat jemand einen LapTop, wo XFree86 4.3.0 drauf läuft??

Wär cool, wenn jemand Seinereiner mitnimmt.

----------

## ElCondor

Dienstag, 4.März, 19:00 Uhr bis open end 

Siebensternbräu

1070 Wien, Siebensterngasse 19

Angemeldet haben sich bis jetzt: Roer, jazz_rabbit, schrödinger + 2, slartibartfasz +1, anz, Gekko, Snoopy und meinereiner.  Da morgen Faschingsdienstag und wahrscheinlich ziemlich viel los ist, werd ich heute abend schon reservieren! Kurzentschlossene können latürnich gern spontan hinkommen, aber eine kurze Meldung hier wär angebracht, falls man auch sitzen will  :Wink: 

Für's erkennen: ich schau so aus [img:c29e273959]http://wennja.warum.net/elcondor/current.jpg[/img:c29e273959]  :Smile: 

das war heut in der früh, noch kein koffein im blut! morgen abend sind die augen sicher offen, versprochen!

Von Roer hätt ich noch ein Bild mit Glatze, aber das stell ich lieber nicht online  :Shocked: 

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## Gekko

Ich bestätige nochmal:

ich komm bestimmt!!!

----------

## SNo0py

Ich kann nur sagen, der ElCondor schaut nicht so aus wie auf dem Photo, also nicht abschrecken lassen  :Wink: 

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Ich schlepp noch einen Debian-User mit...

----------

## Mr.Big

Viel Spaß, Jungs.   :Laughing: 

Gebt doch einer mal einen kurzen Bericht im Forum, wie es so war !   :Rolling Eyes: 

Gruß,

J.

----------

## RoeR

Hmmmm... Faschingsdienstag .. Ob man da verkleidet auftauchen sollte??   :Cool: 

Alsdenn bis heute abend .. (so in 4 stunden oder so)

----------

## ElCondor

Verkleiden? Roer? Du? wozu?   :Twisted Evil: 

Okay, es gibt eine Tischreservierung für "Pinguin" , ab 19 Uhr, Tisch für 12 Personen. das sollten alle finden, und ist für die Kellner wesentlich leichter wie mein richtiger Name  :Smile: 

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## zbled

faschingsdienstag ist ein doofer termin :(... trotzdem viel spaß euch allen

----------

## RoeR

Tischreservierung für Pinguin ???   :Wink: 

Wieso net der einfachheit halber gleich Tux.. damit hätt ma den Kellner wieder verwirren können.

Und .. Elco .. ich komm verkleidet .. als void/4 ler   :Shocked: 

19:00 .-. naja - ab wann bist du denn dort ?? Weil der der den Tisch bestellt sollt ja immer der pünktlichste sein   :Surprised: 

lg RoeR (der froh is den Tisch nicht bestellt zu haben)

----------

## RoeR

nett wars

RoeR (der nun noch viel mehr froh ist DEN Tisch nicht bestellt zu haben)  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Gekko

besonders die ähm Kellnerin war ja genial ^^

Tja, obwohl der "Saal" halt ned so toll war wars meiner Meinung nach recht gemütlich...

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

"In diesem Saal ist Selbstbedienung...!!!" Ich: "Ja soll ich dann in die Küche gehen und mein Essen holen???" *lol* Die Kellnerin war genial und die Frau, die da herumgeschwirrt ist...   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## ElCondor

Tja, also .. hier eine kurze zusammenfassung (wenn auch nicht von susi):

Das mit dem 7sternbräu ist schiefgegangen. unwidersprochen blieb die theorie, dass nur eine blonde kellnerin am telefon gewesen sein konnte, also die bestellung für den tisch für 12 personen für gestern abend angenommen wurde, da das lokal schon seit über einer woche komplett ausgebucht (oder verreserviert) war. da aber die internetgeneration (== linkslinke alt-68er wie uns schwarzblau1 vor 3 jahren klargemacht hat) sich nicht so leicht unterkriegen lässt, sind wir ins Cafe 7Stern gegangen - ein lokal der KPÖ  :Smile:  Hier wurden wir nicht nur wohlwollend empfangen, sondern bekamen den Saal auch ganz für uns allein (Siehe Bild) [img:ee4a5124f4]http://wennja.warum.net/gentooers.jpg[/img:ee4a5124f4]

[EDIT]: die Wahnsinnigen von links nach rechts (Kopfposition am Bild gemeint, nicht politisch):

Roer, Snoopy, Gekko, Gentoomafia, Jazz_Rabbit, schroedinger und .. ähm .. mist, kann jemand meinem Namensgedächtnis auf die Sprünge helfen?

Bei der Bestellung kam es zu den zweiten Skurrilitäten. Die ersten passierten, als ein nicht näher definierbares weibliches Wesen mehrfach vorbeischlich, unzusammenhängendes zeug brabbelte und den ernsthaften verdacht aufkommen liess, wir wären in MIIIB. Als die Kellnerin den Raum betrat hatte sie einen etwas verschreckten Gesichtsausdruck ob der hier anwesenden Partie. Zuerst wurden wir darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass im "Saal" Selbstbedienung sei, liess sie sich ob der in Aussicht gestellten guten Chance auf ein brauchbares Trinkgeld doch dazu überreden, eine Bestellung aufzunehmen und sogar zu servieren. Bei der Bestellung "Ich nehm eine Flasche Abrüsterwein" wurde dem Besteller von ihr sogleich ernsthaft nahegelegt, er möge sich wie die 7 anderen am Tisch ein Bier bestellen, das wäre wesentlich besser (was in anbetracht des verfügbaren frisch gezapften budweisers und murauers sogar noch einigermassen objektiv nachvollziehbar war). Auf meine Unentschlossenheit hin, ob denn nun Lasagne oder 3 Brote mit Verhackertem das richtige seien, wurde mir einem Augenzwinkern in meine Richtung selbstsicher die Lasagne aufgeschrieben und die entscheidungsfindung auf basis eines objektiven ratschlags freundlicherweise erspart. Das bier wurde von einem >2m Hühnen serviert, der als er ein wenig bier verschüttete mit nachdruck darauf hinwies, dass er eigentlich in der Küche arbeite und normalerweise nicht serviere - aber für uns wurden dort wohl einige regeln gebrochen  :Smile: 

Nach weiteren kleinen aktionen der Kellnerin in dieser Hinsicht war die Stimmung weit im grünen Bereich, was sich in den nächsten 2-3 Stunden durch eine Menge Anekdoten, Witze, diverse Gschichtln, tiefe Witze, aber durchaus auch (wenn auch sicher nicht vordringlich) fachspezifische und ernstgemeinte Fragen und Antworten zum eigentlichen Thema des Treffens  aufgepeppt wurde.

Dem Antrag das Treffen (eventuell sogar monatlich) auf jeden Fall wieder dort abzuhalten kann ich persönlich ruhigen gewissens zustimmen. Die Photos wo man die anwesenden Personen erkennen kann, stelle ich nach ablauf der frist für die bekannte erpressungsumme ins netz   :Twisted Evil: 

Alles in allem: leiwand wars, die paar die nach dem fiasko im 7sternbräu vorschnell aufgegeben haben seien hiermit zu mehr durchhaltevermögen beim nächsten mal motiviert.

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## anz

oder wie der Faschingsdienstag zum Albtraum wird:

zunaechst brach in der Frueh das Institutsnetz zusammen (ich arbeite am Vienna Biocenter) - also Warten auf Godot anstatt auf eMails ....

... naja, wird schon alles passen mit dem Gentoo-Treffen ...

Stunden spaeter, nach einem ueblichen Chaos-Arbeitstag (Win-Rechner wiederbeleben, Daten retten, Viren killen, unfaehige Mitarbeiter aus dem Fenster schmeissen ...) war das interne Netz da, aber immer noch kein Internet ...

... naja, wird schon alles passen mit dem Gentoo-Treffen ...

Also Aufbruch zum 7Sternbraeu - dort wussten leider die netten Kellnerinnen nix Bescheid ueber "Gentoo", "Linux", "Pinguin".

Nach dem Herumfragen an den Tischen "ist hier der Gentoo-Stammtisch" und lauter Achselzucken marschierte ich halt frustriert heim und lies mich von meiner Lieblingsfrau troesten (auch net schlecht) ...

Schade, heute werkelt das Internet wieder, und ich lese von der schiefgegangenen Tischreservierung - Autsch - aber vom Photo des ElCondor duerfte das Treffen ja recht fein gewesen sein.

Schnueff und Heul   :Crying or Very sad:  ,

gAEorg

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

ElCondor: Tolle Zusammenfassung!   :Very Happy: 

anz: Macht nix, kommst halt nächstes mal mit. Wie von ElCondor schon gesagt: "So leicht sind wir nicht unterzukriegen!"  :Wink: 

----------

## SNo0py

Jop, war ein supa Treffen!!!

Bis zum nächsten Mal...

mfg

----------

## Gentoomafia

mir hatte es auch sehr gut gefallen...

überhaupt die komische was immer gefragt hatte "Ist heute keine Bühne ? " *lol*

Freue mich auch scon auf das nächste mal...

Info: Bin der Typ mit dem schwarzen Hemt... *grins*

cu

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Soooo... ich frag mal ganz einfach: Wann treff ma uns wieder?  :Smile: 

----------

## RoeR

Was .. JETZT schon wieder?? Na das ging aber schnell ..   :Very Happy: 

Hat da nicht mal wer was von nem Monat oder so gesagt..

Naja, mal ehrlich ..  jede Woche kann ich sicherlich nicht .. aber wenn wer nen Vorschlag macht und so ganz nebenbei auch NEN TISCH reserviert   :Twisted Evil: 

bin ich sicherlich wieder dabei.

Und wenn dann noch wer mein Problem mit der Geforce4 löst ...

 :Wink: 

Na anyway .. geben wir dem Siebensternbräu noch ne Chance ??

lg RoeR

----------

## SNo0py

 *RoeR wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Na anyway .. geben wir dem Siebensternbräu noch ne Chance ??
> 
> lg RoeR

 

Klaro, bei dem Hanfbier!!! Einzig mit dem reservieren sind sie schwach, das sollte man dem ElCondor nicht zu sehr nachtragen...

----------

## Gekko

Hoho, jetzt hab ich endlich Zeit dafür:

[img:7aa3df5074]http://www.8ung.at/standbye/flachesverzeichnis.jpg[/img:7aa3df5074]

Nicht schlecht oder??

War wie gesagt ein weiterer Grund mich näher mit freier Software zu beschäftigen   :Confused: 

Ich freu mich schon aufs nächste Treffen Jungs!

War ne volle Gaude!

----------

## Gekko

Yippie mein Gentoo funktioniert wieder!!

(Ich bin der mit dem zerschossenen Portage)

Lustigerweise hat sich bei mir direkt nach der Nvidia Installation die make.config im Abschnitt mirrors zerlegt. Klar das da nix geht   :Laughing: 

Achja: Irgendwann kam mal die Frage woher man Dos-Bootdisks herkriegen soll:

 *nephros wrote:*   

> I haven't checked with the games in question, but I have been able to run a bunch of old DOS classics using FreeDOS http://www.freedos.org/.
> 
> They offer a livecd, or you can install it on your hd and start tweaking CONFIG.SYS and AUTOEXEC.BAT again.
> 
> I had it installed on my linux swap partition, as not to repartition my drive just for DOS. To get rid of it again, just mkswap /dev/foo again, and you have your swap back (in the meantime I went with a swap file under linux.)
> ...

 

----------

## RoeR

Hmmm, also ich wags wieder mal und mach nen Anfang - obwohl ich die nächsten 2 Wochen nicht in Wien bin ..

Aber da das ausmachen hier ja eh immer etwas länger dauert ...

 :Laughing: 

Und - ich besprech das halt mal hier im Thread weiter 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=41343

Ergo ... Vorschläge werden entgegen genommen .. 

Greets RoeR

----------

## ElCondor

 Nächstes Treffen in Wien: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=42337

Sorry für den neuen thread  :Wink: 

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## ElCondor

Falls wer nicht auf den andern Thread geschaut haben sollte:

Der Tisch ist reserviert!

Dienstag, 1. April, 19:30

Siebensternbräu

1070 Wien, Siebensterngasse 19 

Reservierung auf "Pinguin"

Die Reservierung hat Fr. Heidrun (falls ichs richtig verstanden habe) entgegengenommen. Reservierungsname wie gehabt. sollte etwas schiefgehen, weichen wir ins Plutzerbräu aus.

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## ElCondor

Immer alles in 2 threads:

Treffen der Wiener Gentoos

Mittwoch, 2. Juli 2003

20 Uhr, Plutzerbräu (siehe link unten)

Reservierung auf Pinguin

infos unter http://www.plutzerbraeu.at/content/info_lokal.html

C U 

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## RoeR

hmmm - das kommt davon wenn ma schon lang nimmer in die foren gesehen hat .. 

mist mist mist .. viell. is ne mailing list doch besser .. 

sorry, aber mit so nem schnellen treffen hab ich nicht gerechnet ..

und .. vielleicht sollt mal wer einen der threads closen das net immer alles in zwei gepostet wird .. 

lg RoeR

----------

## Gekko

Holla!

Find ich auch Roer! Das ist an mir irgendwie spurlos vorübergegangen, obwohl ich halt schon 2-3 mal die Woche anundfürsich reinguck.....

Vielleicht schaff ichs beim nächsten mal irgendwie da mitzugehen, würd mich wieder mal freuen.

Cya, Gekko

----------

## ElCondor

Vorschlag für's nächste Treffen:

Dienstag 5. August

ca 20 Uhr

Hooters (das motiviert vielleicht ein paar mehr  :Wink: )

zur diskussion freigegeben  :Smile: 

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## Gekko

Hooters klingt geschmeidig!!

Da geh ich mit!!

Ich kenn im 14. Bezirk noch das Medlbräu und das Stiegnbräu, beides leicht mit Öffentlichen zu erreichen.

----------

## SNo0py

Dienstag ist sowieso nicht mein Tag, sorry! Jeder andere (ausser Wochenende)....

lg

----------

## RoeR

na endlich mal was worauf man sich vorbereiten kann .. 5.August klingt fein ..

Das sollt sich für mich auch ausgehen .. 

Also sieht man sich dann im hooters .oO(is des net des mit den nackten Frauen??)

lg RoeR

----------

## mathgrrl

also mich motivert das hooters nicht so.    :Evil or Very Mad: 

aber erstmal hallo an euch.  bin wohl das einzige weibliche wesen hier...

wuerd jedenfalls gern  mal dabeisein. 

 :Smile: 

----------

## ElCondor

Also beim 1. Posting gleich motzen ghört sich aber wirklich nicht .. ts  :Wink: 

Die Motivation war auch eher für all jene gedacht, die bisher nicht ganz so leicht ausser Haus zu kriegen waren. wenn du hinkommst darfst gern das nächste Treffen organisieren  - die einzige wesentliche bedingung meinerseits ist gutes Phutter  :Smile: 

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## Gekko

Hiho!!

Nönö im Hooters rennen keine Nackten rum!!

Sind halt nur besonders locker gekleidet und haben halt grosse Hooters....

Wie wärs mitn Plutzerbräu??

----------

## ElCondor

Okay, an dieser Stelle klink ich mich aus. Ich hab in den letzten jahren zu viele treffen organisiert, und sobald mehr als 2 leut sich treffen hört die disskussion sowieso nie auf ... nach den letzten diskussionsversuchen und der tatsache, dass ich letztens allein im plutzerbräu war, werd ich einfach ins hooters auf einen burger gehen. wenn wer was anderes organisiert, solls mir recht sein.

* ElCondor pasa *

PS: "locker bekleidet" sinds im hooters überhaupt nicht. 1. haben die abgesehen von der unterwäsche genau vorgeschrieben was sie tragen müssen, 2. liegt alles eng an, 3. ist das auch nicht unbedingt eine augenfreude.

----------

## mathgrrl

sorry, wollt nicht alles durcheinanderbringen.   :Embarassed: 

ich hab halt kein bock auf ein treffen bei dem alle die kellnerin anglubschen

und sexistische meldungen schieben.  das heißt nicht, daß ich euch allen unterstelle, sexisten zu sein.  aber manche postings hier sind was das angeht echt daneben. 

@ElCondor  du hast vollkommen recht.

scheinbar ist das nicht so ein forum für mich. schade auch

----------

## RoeR

hmm , tja mir isses ja prinzipiell auch egal wo ich mich treff, hauptsache ich hab Zeit.. 

Und das is in dem Fall ja gott sei dank der Fall... 

und .. naja was soll ich sagen - Als ich das letzte mal war warens auch nur Männer - Also ich persönlich bin über jegliche weibliche Begleitung sehr erfreut ..

Sind eh viel zu viele Männer mit Computer beschäftigt ..

Also ... bis dann halt .. hoff ich .. 

Und wenn niemand kommt dann bin ich halt einfach mim elco nen Burger essen   :Wink: 

lg RoeR

----------

## fosstux

Hi!

5. Augst klingt auch bei mir gut! Wie ist jetzt der Stand der Dinge? Bitte um kurze Info.

Danke

Freu mich schon.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ElCondor

Also Roer und ich (und noch 2 weitere, 3 wenn sich mathgrrl nicht verschrecken hat lassen) sind heut ab ca 20 Uhr im Hooters. gibts in 1040, wiedner haupstrasse 130 oder 1010, Schellinggasse 14, darüber können wir noch streiten  :Smile: 

ich plädier für die wiedner hauptstrasse, solang keine gegenstimmen kommen gilts   :Twisted Evil: 

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## RoeR

ok - wiedner hauptstrasse gilt ... *planausdruck* =) ..

i wart nur mehr bisses a bisl finster und kälter is weil mir is sauheiss .. aber i glaub da bin i net der einzige .. 

bis dann halt ..

lg RoeR

----------

## CBarcley

1040 Wiedner Hauptstrasse um 20.00 Uhr.

Wird sich nicht ganz ausgehen.

Naja, das nächste mal kommt bestimmt.

lg

Calvin

----------

## slartibartfasz

oops - um 2h verpaßt  :Sad:  - was haltet ihr davon einen mailverteiler einzurichten - wäre mir persönlich lieber...

----------

## tomalok

 *ElCondor wrote:*   

> Also Roer und ich (und noch 2 weitere, 3 wenn sich mathgrrl nicht verschrecken hat lassen) sind heut ab ca 20 Uhr im Hooters. gibts in 1040, wiedner haupstrasse 130 oder 1010, Schellinggasse 14, darüber können wir noch streiten :)

 

Was ist passiert?

Ich bin aus Milwaukee gefahren für dieses Treff, und war da am 20. Uhr (lange Haar und ein schwarzes "one by one the penguins steal my sanity" T-shirt).  Leider hab ich keine Gentooers gefunden... :(

Ich dachte, daß ich letztes Woche etwas heir geschrieben habe...  Aber jetzt, kann ich das auch nicht finden...

(Entschuldigung, wenn mein Deutsch nicht so gut ist...  Ich schreibe ohne Babelfish!)

Na ja, ich bin hier in Wien bis frühen Freitag...  Gib's einen industrial/elektro/gothik Disco/Club in dieser Stadt?

----------

## RoeR

Es war mir wie immer eine Freude, auch wenn mal wieder nicht so viel anwesend waren - aber immerhin - 4 Leute waren da .. 

Also Elco - ich warte noch immer auf den Post .. und 

wenns mal zeit habts schauts mal auf http://articles.linmagau.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=Sections&file=index&req=viewarticle&artid=227&page=1

irgendwie stimmt mich das nachdenklich ..   :Confused: 

anyway ... Bis zum nächsten mal .. und .. die idee mit mail verteiler is net schlecht - weil wer schaut schon jeden Tag ins Forum .. 

so long 

RoeR

----------

## slartibartfasz

[quote="tomalok"] *ElCondor wrote:*   

> Na ja, ich bin hier in Wien bis frühen Freitag...  Gib's einen industrial/elektro/gothik Disco/Club in dieser Stadt?

 

das FLEX is ganz nett - einfach mit der U-Bahn bis zum Schottentor und dann den seltsamen leuten nachgehen. vor 23:00 ist aber nicht viel los dort...

----------

## SNo0py

 *slartibartfasz wrote:*   

> oops - um 2h verpaßt  - was haltet ihr davon einen mailverteiler einzurichten - wäre mir persönlich lieber...

 

Done  :Wink: 

Vglug: http://wiralle.net/index.php?vglug

Thread dazu: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=452343#452343

mfg

----------

## sandro123

Hi Gentoo User

Für alle die nicht auf der Vglug Mailliste drauf sind, es gibt wieder ein Wiener gentoo User Treffen:

Wann:

Dienstag den 2. Dezember ab ca. 19 Uhr

Vorraussichtlicher Treffpunkt:

Cafe OskarAdresse 

Concordiaplatz 2

1010 Wien

Telefon 533 83 55

http://oskar-cafe.at/

Falls Ihr mehr wissen wollt, einfach hier posten oder sich auf die Mailliste eintragen.   vglug-subscribe [at] wiralle [dot] net

Ciao

       Alessanro

----------

## ian!

Treffen aufgenommen im [OT] Gentoo User Treffen Sammelthread.

ian!

----------

## RoeR

jo - was soll ich sagen ... es war sehr schön - es hat mich sehr gefreut ..

nur a bisl mehr könntens schon werden denk ich mal .. aber vielleicht wird das ja noch .. 

wie schauts denn nun aus mit der website von linux-win-applications ?

ich würd mich ratgebend gern zur seite stellen

lg RoeR

----------

## schurke

Schon morgen Donnerstag, 6.5.2004, gibt es wieder ein Treffen der Wiener Gentoo-User!

20 Uhr, im ...hikxs!  1200,Pasettistr. 24 www.hikxs.at

Außerdem wartet www.vglug.org darauf, von allen Interessierten besucht und mit Inhalt versorgt zu werden!

Anmeldung zur Mailing-Liste unter vglug-subscribe@wiralle.net

Liebe Grüße an alle und bis bald!

Gregor

----------

## schurke

Auch wenn es hier im Foum schon länger nicht gestanden ist:

Einige Wiener Gentoo-User treffen einander regelmäßig

(jeden vierten Donnerstag) zum Plaudern, trinken, bowlen...

Außerdem hat sich der URL unserer Seite geändert und lautet

jetzt www.aglug.net (für Austrian Gentoo Linux User Group)

Schaut doch mal digital und real vorbei!

LG Gregor

----------

